# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Falut!

## Mezcalito

Je m'excuse, j'avais pas vu la section présentation, j'ai posté directement...

Emilie, 27 ans, Toulouse (Bonjour Emiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie) :: 

Deux chiens, Sheila, une croisée beauceron-lévrier de 13 ans, récupérée par mon compagnon dans une fourrière à la Martinique, et Machin, lévrier galgo espagnol adopté il y a 2 mois via Terre des Lévrier^^

Maquilleuse free lance!

Voilà voilà!

----------


## rafaela13

Bonjour Emilie !! Bienvenue !! Moi aussi j'ai adopté en Martinique (2 toutous  ::  ) J'espère que ta troupe (surtout ta mamie ) va bien en tout cas  :Smile:  

 ::  ::

----------

